# Anybody shooting Rem 788's?



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

I've got this stiff, ugly, plain looking rifle in 22-250 and for some reason, I can't get rid of it. I love that damn gun! I own a Rem 700 VSSF that is so sweet, smooth (jewel trigger), and sharp lookin....but I'll still grab that 788 sometimes when I head out to take a poke at some coyotes. And to think I was gonna sell it when I got the 700....

Oh yeah, and I love the thing so much that I bought a used one in .243 for my wife for deer hunting.

I've heard rumors as to why they stopped producing them (ie. they shot better than the more expensive 700's) and don't know if that's true. But I do know that I've come to realize that if it shoots good and never fails, who cares what it looks like. And truth be told, I don't think they look that bad.

Bottom line, I love my 788's. Anyone else got one?


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

I had one. Loved the gun from a shooting aspect but not as a for safety. Every time I looked down the safety was off(the gun was on fire) so I had to carry it with no rounds in the chamber. I sold it. I went to the Ruger and have never looked back. I have friend's that have all had the same trouble with the 788. Boy could they shoot a group.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Ive got a .222 in the 788 and i love it. It has a custom black stock and it and that thing can flat out SHOOT. I also had to mow a ton of lawns, to get the thing but it was definetly worth it. My grandpa has about six of them and he loves them also. I dont know about why they quit making them but it sounds like a logical reason to me.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I have one sitting in my gun cabinet right now in .243 win. It was my first centerfire rifle, my father bought it for me when I was 12 for fox hunting and later deer hunting when I turned 14. Not real pretty, but a good shooter. I shortened the stock for my wife to use when she use to hunt with me, to short for me now. Now it is just sitting there waiting for my kids to get old enough to hunt.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a 788 in a 6mm, which I use for deer and varmint. I can put a 58 grain ballisic tip out there at 3900 fps. That is right up there with the fastest varmint rifles on the market. It gets a little warm, so I can only do about three rounds in a row while varmint hunting, but it is great for those long shots. Accurate as hell also. 
:sniper:


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

i had a 788 in 243. to tell u the honest truth i never shot the thing over an inch at 100 yards!!!! loved that damn gun!!!! i have killed ove 300 g hogs with it!!!!!


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I had 2 788's, one in 222, and one in 7-08. Both wer wonderful. They still have many advantages I miss, mostly the removable clip, which is why I recently bought a Rem 710. ther were 2 things which led to their demise (actually one with 2 effects.) It was the 9 rear locking lugs. they were expensive to machine and with rear locking lugs, you have a tendency to lose accuracy with higher pressure. The 7-08 and 308 were about the most powerful calibers in which it was available. My 222 was needing some stock work as the forearm had become warped and was affecting string accuracy (started drifting when the barrel got warmed up). the 7-08 had a synthetic stock. Could kick myself from here to there for ever letting them get away and now can't find them used. Apparently anyone who has one doesn't want to let it go.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I had 2 788's, one in 222, and one in 7-08. Both were wonderful. They still have many advantages I miss, mostly the removable clip, which is why I recently bought a Rem 710. ther were 2 things which led to their demise (actually one with 2 effects.) It was the 9 rear locking lugs. they were expensive to machine and with rear locking lugs, you have a tendency to lose accuracy with higher pressure. The 7-08 and 308 were about the most powerful calibers in which it was available. My 222 was needing some stock work as the forearm had become warped and was affecting string accuracy (started drifting when the barrel got warmed up). the 7-08 had a synthetic stock. Could kick myself from here to there for ever letting them get away and now can't find them used. Apparently anyone who has one doesn't want to let it go.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I just got a .243 788 from my grandpa. I love the accuracy and feel of the rifle and I'm starting to like the short barrel more and more (other then the excessive noise). From the 20 rounds I popped off at the range, I found the gun to be extremely accurate and flat shooting but there is a couple of minor issues. The clip falls out easily if you try and carry the gun without a sling and it likes to rattle around, and I need to fix the ejector. :sniper:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Don't tell some of these guys it's a 243, they'll have you restricted to squirrels, or something. Not a gunsmith, here, but I'ld bet it will be more than worth the money to have those fixed.


----------



## keith trosen (Nov 4, 2003)

8) I've got one in 22-250 and the ugly little duck out shoots my 700 in the same caliber....traded a .222 for a thunderbird and one of the dumbest things i've done in a while...only thing i don't like is the trigger...pulls off my trigger scale at more than 8#...but when you take your time and squeeze, it will never shoot more than an inch...remington put all the money into the barrel and chinced on the stock for this model....fine by me.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I noticed the heavy pull too, but my uncle was telling me that the triggers on that gun are pretty hard to change pull #s, but as long as you slowly pull the trigger it doesn't seem to be a problem.

The gun seems to be extremely accurate. With the short barrel I thought accuracy might be alittle less then a normal length but I have been very pleased. After a couple rounds of adjusting the sights to my preferences, I was knocking down cans at 100 consistanlty. :beer:

It will be a nice looking gun after I refinish the stock this summer.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Yeah, I'm still looking for one, too.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Sorry, I wont part with mine :lol:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

That's what I thought.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I've seen a few online for sale the last couple of days. What are you thinking of spending on one?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'll have to keep my eyes open. My gun credit card is strapped for a little while.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

If your interested in just looking, check out...

www.gunbroker.com

www.shootersexchange.com

www.gunsamerica.com

:beer:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Tanata, I'm, ALWAYS looking. Thanks.


----------

